# CIBC Investor's Edge, comments?



## martinv (Apr 30, 2009)

I have been with Etrade now Itrade since 2000 but recently have encountered some frustrations.
Since most of my banking is with CIBC am considering moving my direct investing accounts,TFSA's etc. to Investor's Edge.
The change itself would most likely be long and involved so would like to hear from any Investor's Edge user's as to their experiences.
Thanks.


----------



## woodsman (Jan 26, 2012)

I have been with CIBC IE for many years ... recently moved all my other brokerage accounts there. Works well for me.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

I quite like IE. 
- The Telephone Support is quite good
- Trading costs are low (compared to the other big banks)
- They allow you to do FX netting (when you buy / sell a US$ investment in a registered account). In other words, a more competitive FX rate on the US$ Trades in my RRSP
- They have a new interface coming online shortly (I happened to be part of the beta, and the new features are quite nice). 
- I've only once (in 10 years) had a discrepancy, and it was in my favour  But I did get them to fix it.
- I've got access to my last 7 years of statements online
- Links nicely to my CIBC bank account. Transfers in a simple (and can be easily scheduled for future transfers of $$$)
- I can search back through 13 months of transactions online. 

Things I don't like:
- Research tools are horrible
- Stock screener is pitiful
- I'd like more reporting on my portfolio (but I now take care of this on my own outside of my account)

The only other brokerage account I've used is at TD, their research / screener tools are much better. The one downside to TD is the activity online only goes back 3 months.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I've used Investors Edge since the 90's...no real complaints. As noted above their research tools are lacking. If you have a minimum of 100k in CIBC products you can trade at $6.95 so that might be helpful.

The new interface will be better than present (could hardly get worse though lol)


----------



## Assetologist (Apr 19, 2009)

I would add: no USD account for RRSPs!

I have spoken to several customer service reps, my personal banker about this issue for over a year.

I am in the process of moving my family's RRSP accounts (3) to another brokerage.

CIBC was surprisingly quick with mobile banking & brokerage apps but embarassingly slow with a USD account for registered plans!


----------



## martinv (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies so far.
Most appreciated, especially Xoron, most helpful.

If I change, the paperwork will no doubt be a bit of a nightmare especially with the registered accounts.
The 6.95 trades with the 100k minimum sounds nice and "frugal".
Must admit though that I make very few trades.

Itrade cash Optimzer account currently pays .65%.
Does IE have something similar?
Amazing when one gets excited about .65%!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Assetologist said:


> I would add: no USD account for RRSPs! I have spoken to several customer service reps, my personal banker about this issue for over a year.


So have I and I'm always told that they are working on it. 

Anyway, I'm staying put because they have the best fees for active traders.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I like IE for trading they have been good for me.

I have a TD trading account but it is small so it is all buy and hold in there because the trading costs are very high. It is not right that people with a low amount of money have to pay such a huge commission and I think the government should do something about that. Sure you should have to pay a little more with less but $30 plus per trade is just to high.

I phoned TD and told them that my account would not have been inactive if the costs were lower and they told me that at 30 trades a quarter it would be lower. 30 trades is crazy and I would never get there.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

dogcom many other brokers require the same 30 trades per quarter to obtain the 9.99 commish. Or 50,000 in the combined residence accounts. What-all might you want the government to do about that.

tdw has hundreds of thousands of clients doing 150 trades per quarter. I do about 120 myself 

maybe you could acquire a rich tenant ? all tdw needs is the same postal addy & an aggregate of 50k at that addy.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

@martinv, you're welcome. And be sure to ask CIBC to cover the transfer out fees at your current brokerage. If you have a significant amount to move, they'll likely cover the whole cost.

One other thing, it can take *WEEKS *for the transfers to happen. Stay on top of your transferring out brokerage. Like call them every few days to find out the status. Squeaky wheel and all that stuff. 

Keep in mind that if you are invested in anything "risky" you won't be able to sell it during the transfer.


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

I just opened an account this week. Has the new interface been put in yet? I noticed a few things like ..... no download options, no USD for rsp, no interest rate on ATL5000 or other money market funds. Does the new interface have any of these?


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

Webber22: unfortunately no, the new interface is not in place yet. They beta tested for months, went live for a day or two and rolled back (that was a month or more back). I sure wish they'd get it finished, because the new interface had some nice improvements. 

Edit: FYI, the new site did have download options for your transactions


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

The new interface is out again, with improvements like displaying book values, realtime quotes on the order screen this time, downloads to xls file (no quicken though). There are still no online IPO orders and it looks like they haven't put in an online confirmation for trades so we'll continue to receive pounds of mail each week.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

I like the redesign and think it's a huge improvement. Specifically the ability to download your current holdings, and the stock trading interface (when selling, you can see how many shares you own).

Hadn't noticed about the transactions not being available electronically. I'm surprised about that. TDWH has done it for a while now (But I'm not a big fan of their eServices interface). You'd think they would want to reduce all that paper and postage. That has to be a relatively large cost, when you're allowing users to trade for $6.95.


----------

